# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Осторожно! Вирус в pdf

## IDDQD

Собирая информацию через гугл, зашёл оперой на случайный сайт. Скачались два pdf-файла. Открылся Foxit Reader 2.3, как приложение используемое по умолчанию.
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...e64433d4759a36
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...80f3f4b773d66e

Через пару секунд Comodo Firewall начал выдавать сообщения о том,что запустился файл temp.exe и лезет во все дыры.

http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...0872677a05b197

Будьте внимательны! Рекомендую срочно отключить в браузерах плагины pdf.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мда. Частенько стало попадаться такое... А Foxit Reader у Вас обновлённый? Я ради спортивного антиресу у себя открывал такое, вирус не пролез

----------


## IDDQD

2.3.2008.3201 - стоял
По вашему совету обновил до 2.3.2008.3309. Пока не могу сделать выводы о безопасности этой версии  :Sad:  Боюсь, что мой комп заражён. Проверяюсь...

----------


## Karlson

> Мда. Частенько стало попадаться такое...


угу

----------


## anton_dr

Сегодня лечил клиентский. с pdf.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Сегодня лечил клиентский. с pdf.


 Сильно вредный?

----------


## anton_dr

Кто ж его знает. Их там много разных. Я ж в тепличных условиях лечу - проверяя сначала на другой машине винт. Вот каспер и нашёл.

----------


## XP user

> Открылся Foxit Reader 2.3, как приложение используемое по умолчанию.


Я правильно понял, что у вас Adobe Acrobat тоже установлен, несмотря на то, что вы пользуетесь Foxit Reader? 

То, что Foxit Reader ваше приложение по умолчанию для pdf дело НЕ МЕНЯЕТ!!! Попробуйте эксперимент: наведите мышку в сторону любого pdf.-документа на компе (НЕ откройте документ!) и посмотрите в Диспетчере Задач (Ctr+Alt+Del) кто там...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------

